

Ask HN: Are you applying to YC's next round? - bgnm2000

Hey guys,<p>Just interested to know how many people are applying to the next round or have already started?<p>http://ycombinator.com/w2010.html
======
matt1
On a realted note, any word when startup school will be this year?

------
jacquesm
This: <http://ycombinator.com/howtoapply.html> suggests about 1,000
applications per round.

~~~
bgnm2000
Yea, I was kind of going for the HNer's though. Not the actual number.

~~~
jacquesm
Interesting question you've got there, the intersection of the sets of
applicants to YC and the users of HN. I'd expect that to be very close to
100%.

Not a good idea to apply to a VC that runs a board this well stocked without
being a member and scoping out the situation, that would give you a much
better chance at success.

~~~
araneae
I think it's more accurate to say that the set of YC applicants is close to
100% included by HN users, but I suspect that the set of HN users is much
larger.

Does anyone have an idea of how many HN users there are? I know several users
(in person) who have been around for several years, but have never applied to
YC.

~~~
jacquesm
HN gets about 30K visitors / day I believe, and I think that most of those are
'repeat' visitors.

There are a significant number of 'lurkers' though, plenty of them have never
logged in.

A good rule of thumb is 90/10, 10% of your users creates 90% of the content.
If HN follows that then there should be about 3K active members logged in and
at a minimum voting once every day.

You can apply the 90/10 rule recursively, and the leaderboard seems to confirm
that.

------
envitar
Yeah, will give it a shot...

